# Site 2.0 Code Announcement



## ScottW (Jul 3, 2006)

In what is the first major overhaul in nearly 6 years, aside from style changes, Macosx.com is gearing up for the release of SiteCode 2.0. The new code base is a complete re-write from the ground up and has been in development for 2 months behind the scenes.

The code base not only changes all our backend code (the code that makes all our features, actions work), but includes a complete re-write of our display code (HTML). Gone are the tables of yesteryear (for page layout) and in with CSS. Of course, no site upgrade would be complete with yet another GUI enhancement. In a effort to keep things the same, yet different... all we did was fine-tune the current style (and a major fine-tuning it was) as to keep some continuity between the current site and the new one.

In addition to site code and interface changes, Macosx.com will be expanding support to other operating systems in a effort to support Bootcamp and the ability to run more than one OS on Apple's Intel hardware. This should not be a surprise and is a natural transition for us. Do not fear, this is not a step toward degrading our Mac support, but enhancing our overall support ability.

Last, but not the least of, is a major announcement which will take place when the new site comes online. But, those details, I will hold off on until then.

*The Plan for New Site Implementation*

Pending any problems, I have set aside this coming Friday, Saturday and Sunday evenings as possible implementation times. This means, if all goes well and I am comfortable releasing the new code Friday evening, it will happen then. If not, it will be Saturday evening or Sunday evening at the very latest. 

We want this to be a smooth experience. A "BETA CODE" badge will be applied to the site during the first week or two while we work out any details and finalize code which can not be completed until we go live. 

This FORUM has been opened to handle Bug Reports and other discussion concerning the new code and there will be instructions on how to report bugs or other comments/suggestions when the new site comes online.

While I can't be positive on total downtime due to the upgrade, but I imagine it could be 60-120 minutes. Maybe less, maybe more as a final recheck of everything before the doors reopen.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 3, 2006)

Good Luck.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 4, 2006)

Good Luck


----------



## ScottW (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks.

At this point, I am still pushing for Friday late night for the migration, but it really depends on how tomorrow goes. Ive had some "activities" come up that will hinder my productivities time tomorrow... but if not Friday evening, then Saturday.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm already REALLY looking forward to it - very excited!!!


----------



## powermac (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope the changes are go smooth for you. I am sure we will all enjoy them.


----------

